# Uberti 1873 Cattleman El Patron



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I just purchased a Uberti 1873 El Patron chambered in .357 Magnum and I'd like recommendations on where to get a high quality cowboy-style belt and holster rig. Thanks.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

El Paso Saddlery


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Try Graveyard Jack Gunleather:

About - Graveyard Jack's Custom Sixgun Leather

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Mernickle: MERNICKLE HOLSTERS


----------

